# pregnant... with blocked fallopion tubes?



## MARIA218 (May 9, 2013)

hi there. 
is it possible to get pregnant with blocked fallopion tube? 
abd be really dry . 

please reply really confused?


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Maria, it is possible as I've done it twice myself but both my pregnancys were ectopic hence me now having no tubes. x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Maria
I managed to conceive naturally once too - which was a miracle in itself as a large undetected fibroid had blocked both of my tubes.... so it's possible - difficult yes, impossible - no.

Have you had a HSG or tubal flush to see if that helps?

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## MARIA218 (May 9, 2013)

hi. 
thank you  for the replies
its my sister the doc told her shes got blocked fallopian tubes
after a patency test and a month later a pregnancy test said she's
pregnant shes been trying for 4years.shes had an ultra sound and the
nurse said she can see the sac in the uterus but cannot see the
egg yet. maybe its too early shes only 5weeks pregnant so what 
are the chances of it being normal pregnancy or an ectopic


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

the yolk sac needs to have been identified inside the gestational sac to exclude an ectopic pregnancy. x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

Hi there - I hope the answer is "yes" (but fear that it may be much more likely to then get an ectopic).

I'm thinking about our options as I have partially scarred-shut tubes as a result of surgery to remove a fibroid. Does anyone know what the tube flushing involves and can you get it on the NHS?


----------



## MARIA218 (May 9, 2013)

thank you for yoyr replies
just thought i should share the AMAZING NEWS my 
sisrer is ACTUALLY PREGNANT!!! even though she has
blocked fallopion tubes its miracle   
she had a scan and they've found the egg in the sac in the uterus

just hope the good news comes to 
me and everyone out there


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Fab news Maria - I'm delighted for her 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## lexielee (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

That depends. If both tubes are blocked, the chance of get pregnant is really tiny. But if you have one open tube and you may still get pregnant cause you have two ovaries and fallopian tubes, and either ovaries may ovulate in a cycle. 

However it is very risky to conceive with blocked fallopian tube cause you're at highly risk of ectopic pregnancy!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Supercalifragilistic - you could ask your gp to refer you for a HSG I got mine done as a matter of course in preparation for my nhs icsi treatment - keep us posted.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

